

Statement of the Ambassador of the Czech Republic on the Boston terrorist attack - caycep
http://www.mzv.cz/washington/en/czech_u_s_relations/news/statement_of_the_ambassador_of_the_czech.html

======
pella
Similar misunderstandings :

 _"One million British tourists mistake the Romanian capital Bucharest for
Budapest, which is the capital of neighbouring Hungary, a study has revealed.

Similar misunderstandings occur for several capitals in the world, the
travelsupermarket.com survey shows.

Over 100,000 tourist realise the misunderstanding only when they arrive in the
wrong city.

The misundertandings of Palma de Majorca and La Palma Islands, in Canare,
Venice for Vienna and Libon (Portugal) and Lisburn (Ireland) are the most
common among tourists. Mistaking Bucharest for Budapest ranks fifth in this
top misunderstanding list.

The study shows around 1,9 million tourists arrive at their destination with
the wrong currency."_

source:
[http://www.romaniantimes.at/news/Panorama/2009-06-01/954/Bri...](http://www.romaniantimes.at/news/Panorama/2009-06-01/954/British%20mistake%20Bucharest%20for%20Budapest)

------
gamegoblin
Just a few hours ago a girl at my university mentioned the men in Boston were
Czech. I figured it was an honest mistake as Chechen and Czech sound somewhat
similar. Didn't know it was widespread...

------
tokenadult
This reveals appalling ignorance of geography on the part of too many
Americans.

~~~
rdouble
It's not too surprising in a country where my physics teacher would make
comments about my Dutch grandparents (from Denmark) and what I thought of all
those arab simoleans (Somalis) down in Minneapolis. And this was in Minnesota,
where they have such a wonderful educational system...

------
optiminimalist
It's sad that this has to be officially announced.

------
pella
CNN: "Q: Where are Chechens from? A: Not the Czech Republic"

[http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/20/tech/czech-republic-
chechn...](http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/20/tech/czech-republic-
chechnya/index.html)

------
dmishe
At first I thought this was a joke, then I heard ex-CIA guy say "czech
republic" on CNN while talking about those two.

------
acheron
Hope no one from Slovakia or Slovenia gets involved.

------
mladenkovacevic
This reminds me of this one time in Iraq...

